# Will these work in a 2.65g?



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I really like pennywort, frogbit and bacopa but wondering if they would work in my 2.65g. I like a lush tank, but still want it functional for my betta.

Here is my latest set-up:

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=5575&pictureid=35791


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

What kind of bulb in the light?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ofcourse, bettas reallly enjoy their planted tanks ^___^
Here's my fully planted 2.5 All the tallish plants are at the back. I leave a free space at the front for swimming

Those floaters with the giant roots on the top left is the frogbit. lol

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...4674951-2558-00000260F4873D14_zps6a6d7602.jpg


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow Aokashi, the frogbit is sure happy in that tank! It's going gangbusters in there!

Waterdog - I don't have a special dedicated light yet, still working out what to do. My tanks have really lame lids that don't accommodate a light. I can't seem to find a good desk lamp to hover the top. Any suggestions?


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Agility4fun said:


> I don't have a special dedicated light yet, still working out what to do. My tanks have really lame lids that don't accommodate a light. I can't seem to find a good desk lamp to hover the top. Any suggestions?


What kind of tank and what are you using for a lid now?


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

waterdog said:


> What kind of tank and what are you using for a lid now?



It's like this: http://c2.wag.com/images/products/p/hag/hag-675_1z.jpg


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12349931&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

waterdog said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12349931&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No



Thanks for the recommendation, I will check it out!


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

waterdog said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12349931&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo


Agility4fun, I hope you don't mind me asking this..... but I am curious, waterdog, is that light able to support plant growth? (b/c if so, I don't need to search anymore)


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Picasso84 said:


> Agility4fun, I hope you don't mind me asking this..... but I am curious, waterdog, is that light able to support plant growth? (b/c if so, I don't need to search anymore)


I don't personally have experience with this light. I was just trying to find something he could use since he doesn't have a standard lid.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I looked at that light before and it's a REALLY bright light. There was no one to ask at the store, so I don't know whether it's good for plants.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a 10 watt flouresent daylight in mine, bit I have the original hood.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Highly recommended. http://www.petsupplies.com/item/deep-blue-solarflare-mini-gooseneck-led-light/721342/


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

If you could find and overhead lamp you could one of these in it, its the bulb I use in my hood and its working great for my plants.

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Ultra...id=1363030685&sr=8-38&keywords=Ultra+sun+bulb


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> If you could find and overhead lamp you could one of these in it, its the bulb I use in my hood and its working great for my plants.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Ultra...id=1363030685&sr=8-38&keywords=Ultra+sun+bulb



Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

